# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  acceptable LED bulbs for LiteLab Par38 and MR16 Museum fixtures

## Brian Coleman

Hello,

Has anyone had any success finding acceptable LED replacement bulbs for LiteLab fixtures?  Two initial problems seem to be size and whether or not the bulb is approved for an enclosed luminaire.  As we all know, PAR38 halogen 90w bulbs are going the way of the dodo.  Thoughts anyone?

Brian Coleman, Preparator
Addison Gallery of American Art
Phillips Academy
180 Main Street
Andover, MA  01810
bcoleman@andover.edu

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

To reach the most active PACCIN members in this area I would suggest that you put you put this question on the PACCIN listserve. That way it goes directly into the in-boxes of over 1,000 hardcore collections care professionals. To do so just get set up by going to the listserve page at the top of the Articles page or by clicking HERE.

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

*50 Watt Clear 12V Screw Terminal (G53) Base PAR36 Narrow Spot Bulb (50PAR36/NSP)*

Look at GE Lightibng. It seems where there were none around in October there are lots ans lots available now. Go figure.

----------

